# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  kdd de julio bcn

## A.Marin

pues eso id votando el mejor dia para realizar la kdd.

----------


## Kirara

Por mi 26 o 27... aun que yo no se si ire...  lo siento, me da verguenza...
Pero es que a parti del 23 ya soy libre del trabajo...

Pero organizaos vosotros yo ya decidire en funcion de quien vaya, de si viene mi hermana... vamos que yo hasta el ultimo momento no lo sabre y dependera de muchas cosas... jejeje

----------


## Ritxi

Me parece que ahora tocaba Domingo.  :roll: 

Y si es por la mañana mejor

----------


## MagNity

pues yo tendria que ser domingo, sino va ser que ajo y agua. ya sabeis mis problemas con las parejas y los sabados...snifff que los muy....se casan y yo no puedo resistirme,..sniff ... es como una droga, que te mata poco a poco pero que no puedes dejar,...

pos eso,... un abrazo muy fuerte y a ver si esta puedo estar.

PD: buscando juegos para mi rutina de baraja magnetica para no magos que quieren vivir de eso,...xD

----------


## dante

a mi me es indiferente pero mejor que se el proximo fin de semna y no este, el del 26, 27 me refiero.

----------


## angelilliks

A mi el 26 me viene mal porque es mi cumpleaños y el 27 supongo que sí que me podría escapar por ahí...

----------


## raul938

lo mismo me apunto depende,no se supongo en casa me animan para que vaya aunque ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para estudiar,aunque si practico y mucho...ya ire diciendo algo.

----------


## MagNity

animate raul, y traete al bebe que tengo un juego de magia con espadas y cuchillos muy bueno,..xD
no, es broma..
por cierto, aunque te felicite en persona,... desde aqui y MUCHAS FELICIDADES PAPA,.. ala,..chillando,... para que se oiga...

----------


## raul938

gracias,supongo que ire,si animado estoy pero el bichillo manda,jajajaja

----------


## Kirara

> gracias,supongo que ire,si animado estoy pero el bichillo manda,jajajaja


Bichillo? que edad tiene?
Perdon, es que estoy trabajando en una guarderia... y los crios me pierden... me encantan... jejeje

----------


## raul938

12+1 jajaja unas 400 horas mas o menos

----------


## Kirara

> 12+1 jajaja unas 400 horas mas o menos


QUE MONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## The Black Prince

Bufff, ese finde me toca bondage con unas brasileñas......-_-U vale me apunto cuando sea..... :*******

----------


## MagNity

intentemos que sea un domingo, que ya llevamos un par de quedadas diciendo que la siguente seria domingo para los que el sabdo no podemos y no hay forma de que al final sea así.

----------


## vulcano

Bueno. Despues de una larga ausencia, ya estoy por aqui. Que con el traslado he estado mas de lo que pensaba sin internet, asi que disculpadme si estoy un poco out. Estoy bastante desentrenado debido a obligaciones y tampoco he podido estudiar mucho. Bueno nada. A ver si ahora me normalizo un poco y aprovecho para comenzar. 
Aunque aún sigo liado, si se hace un domingo intentaré asistir, pero no puedo prometer nada.

Rauuuuúl... Ya veo que ha nacido vuestro bebé, ese pequeño mago que hará milagros con tus babas,j e jejejeje. Que sea ehorabuena.

Saludos a todos

 :twisted:

----------


## Ritxi

Hombre, vulcano otra vez por aqui!!!  :D 

Yo tampoco prometo nada respecto a lo de la quedada, me parece que la playa ganará esta vez a la magia   (manda la mujer  :-( )

----------


## Nunthor

A mi me gustaria venir, pero esta vez no podrá ser ya que esta noche cojo un avion y me largo muuuuy lejos, pero espero venir en las próximas.

Un Saludo.

----------


## vulcano

Sii, yo tambien creo que ganará la playa. A mi tambien me manda la mujer...
 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## SIGLATTI

Podemos organizar una quedada de mujeres de magos playeras y las enviamos juntitas a ponerse morenas mientras nos quedamos por BCN nosotros  :Lol:  

Es coña, creo que yo tambien me perdere esta, aunque si hay una minima posibilidad que no creo, me escapo.

Vulcano, me alegro que estes de vuelta.

----------


## MagNity

se va acercando el dia!!! a ver cual será, yo defiendo el domingo porque sino va ser que no podre ir,..xD

por cierto, donde la haremos la quedada? en BCN o iremos a St. Feliu?

----------


## A.Marin

en barcelona.

----------


## MagNity

vale, domingo 27 en BCN...
a que hora y donde?

vamos vamos,... que falta poco...

----------


## Kirara

Pues si, falta poco... y aqui una aun no sabe si ira... la verguenza es demasiado poderosa... jejeje   :Oops:  

Bueno a ver que acabo decidiendo... 

Me gusta eso de barcelona... mejor que sant feliu... jejeje... es que sino no sabria llegar...

----------


## Ming

Pues yo hubiese votado el sabado 26 por la mañana...  :-(  es que el domingo no puedo ...

Espero que os lo paseis MUY  BIEN !!!

... ya me contareis ...

----------


## MagNity

Bueno, haciendolo en principio el domingo, por razones ya comentadas en anteriores quedadas y posts,...
quien vendrá?

más que nada porque es mala epoca y aún resultará que no habrá nadie.

empezamos la lista porque sino aun nos encotraremos que la gente ha cambiado de opinion

Lista:
nity fix6

----------


## A.Marin

fianlemte DOMINGO A LAS 5

este mensage lo pongo por si viene alguien nuev@:
normalmente kedamos el el cafe zurich:

exactamente al lado entre zurich y en centro comercial el triangle,
nos reconocereis facilmente, normalmente tenemos unas barajas en la mano o aciendo cosillas
por si no saveis la situacion esta al lado mismo de la salida de catalunya metro/fgc (ferrocatas como dicen algunos) 
http://11870.com/pro/19239
, como la anterios dejo mi movil por si acaso no os aclarais. 685 20 30 70

----------


## Kirara

Kirara esta en duda que vaya... asi que no me apunto a la lista... 
Si voy ya avisare...
Ming tu que haras?
Uf, me encanta la comunicacion que hay entre hermanas... jejeje

Si no voy... QUE VAYA MUY BIEN!!

----------


## MagNity

Lista: 
nity fix6
A. Marin

Posibles:
Dante (a falta de confirmación)
Raul (si el niño lo permite, chungo...)
Kirara (animate, no mordemos,...xD)
Angelikis (a falta que la resaca del cumple no lo impida,..xD)


esto no avanza!!! 
a ver si se apunta más gente que para dos personas seguras y encima nos vemos a menudo,...xD

si no se confirma mas gente habrá que dejarlo para pasado vacaciones que me se de más de uno que se las ha buscado para fasitidiar, e mauri,..jejejeje xD

en principio el domingo a las 5 en el zurich. a ver como va, y los que tengais miedo, pensad que no mordemos y que todos hemos tenido una primera vez y yo que sepa, a todos nos ha entusiasmado

----------


## A.Marin

si somos 2 somos 2 que mas da, o 3¿no?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Buenas, aloemjor yo y Llorenç Miralles, otro miembro del foro, también vamos, para ser más, xD.

Saludos!

----------


## djeid06

Buenasss a tod@s! aunque ace un tiempo que no escribo en el foro por el trabajo y los estudios; hace nada que entre de nuevo y ya me e dedicado a cotestar en algunos post  :twisted: 

Referente alo de la quedada por mi si aunque soi de un pueblo del maresme podria ir en tren xD ya que es mi unico medio de transporte.
Si no me surge nada contar conmigo  :twisted: 

Saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

Nity- Ya tienes nuevas victimas para tu rutina magnética  :D

----------


## djeid06

> Nity- Ya tienes nuevas victimas para tu rutina magnética  :D


Rutina magnética?? xD esto mmmmm......que es la 1º vez que voi a ir.....ya me estais asustando jajajaj xD

----------


## MagNity

Lista:
nity fix6
A. Marin
MagAlvaro
Llorenç Miralles
djeid06


Posibles:
Dante (a falta de confirmación)
Raul (si el niño lo permite, chungo...)
Kirara (animate, no mordemos,...xD)
Angelikis (a falta que la resaca del cumple no lo impida,..xD) 

aish,.. no lo digas que sino me tocará hacerla,... por cierto, no conoces toda la rutina ritxy,... solo conoces el desenlace pero la auntentica rutina magnetica empieza cuando un aprendiz intenta adquirir un conjunto de cartas comodines en un bazar del chino "Chinun chentimo", curiosamente mago ganador del pasado concurso de Decklords y solo Dante, Mauri y Andrew (el mago en qüestion que represento a "Chinun Chentimo) han podido disfrutar, eso si, Andrew se partia la caja,... que grandes que son.

Y para fastidiarla estoy trabajando en mi rutina de "los 4 reinos, histerias míticas para olvidar",...toma ya, si de juegos y técnicas seré malisimo, pero para fantasiar historias tengo para todo un batallón.

Y no os preocupeis a la gente que viene nueva,... no matxaco a nadie, ni robo los zapatos, ni quemo a nadie con cigarrillos ni me pongo ha hacer magia al primero que encuentro, para eso ya tenemos a otro que lamentablemente no está muy activo ultimamente...

nos vemos todos el domingo a las 5!!!

----------


## djeid06

> Lista:
> nity fix6
> A. Marin
> MagAlvaro
> Llorenç Miralles
> djeid06
> 
> 
> Posibles:
> ...


Vale.....un peso menos jajajaja
Ire cargado con mi mejor munición......la baraja bycicle....xD jajaja

Saludos!

----------


## Josep M.

A lo mejor me escapo, pero ni es seguro, ni seria por mucho rato. Tengo compromisos de famnilia y me irá muy, muy justo. Definitivamente me tengo que comprar un Tardis...

Si puedo venir, os lo confirmo. Angel, muuuchas gracias por avisar!

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: Tardis= Maquina del tiempo.

----------


## Kirara

> Lista:
> nity fix6
> A. Marin
> MagAlvaro
> Llorenç Miralles
> djeid06
> 
> 
> Posibles:
> ...


Ya se que no mordeis, pero hay una cosa que se llama verguenza... y de esa tengo demasiada...
Raul: traete al niño que lo cuido yo... jejeje perdon, me encantan los niños...   :Oops:  
Es casi seguro que si ire, pero aun hay un pequeño porcentage de posibilidades de que no vaya... ya ire informando...

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Kirara, yo también soy bastante vergonzoso, jejeje, pero mira, como voy con alguien a quien ya conozco, pues tampoco tengo tanta verguenza, además, como dicen ellos, no muerden, y siempre está bien conocer a gente con la misma afición que tu.

Ahora tengo ganas de ir, jeje.

Bueno, hasta mañana!

Salut!

P.D: Si quereis me llevo la cámara para hacer unas fotos y colgarlas aqui, ¿Qué os parece? Aunque al ser tan poquitos, jejeje.

----------


## MagNity

la camara siempre sera bienvenida junto contigo,..xD
yo no me traeré la mia, ya que soy fotografo profesional y tendré bastante con llevarla el sabado todo el día colgada del cuello, ademas no es que sea de bolsillo precisamente.

Y Kirara, y a todos los que os de vergüenza,... muchos el primer dia solo se ponen al lado a escuchar por mierdo y vergüenza, es normal,... aquí todos lo hemos pasado y hasta que uno no se da cuenta de lo mucho que puede aportar aun acabado de empezar en este mundo,...no se lanza. no os preocupeis, sereis bienvenidos teniendo todos los colores que querais en las mejillas,...xD...

un abrazo y hasta el domingo

Josep, te esperamoscomo siempre encantados aunque solo nos deleites 5 minutos de tu gran magia,...xD

----------


## djeid06

Pues yo no soi nada vergonzoso jejejeje de echo cuando cojo confianza hablo mucho jejeje no paro :D  :twisted: 
Espero pasarmelo bien mañana :D 

Saludos!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Alonso también viene, no escribe por falta de tiempo, jajaja.

Dice que haber si alguien le deja, una baraja, y unas esponjas o monedas para hacer algo, porqué le robaron el maletín de magia, xD Ya de paso que alguien le deje unas manos, jajaja.

Saludos!

----------


## Kirara

> la camara siempre sera bienvenida junto contigo,..xD
> yo no me traeré la mia, ya que soy fotografo profesional y tendré bastante con llevarla el sabado todo el día colgada del cuello, ademas no es que sea de bolsillo precisamente.
> 
> Y Kirara, y a todos los que os de vergüenza,... muchos el primer dia solo se ponen al lado a escuchar por mierdo y vergüenza, es normal,... aquí todos lo hemos pasado y hasta que uno no se da cuenta de lo mucho que puede aportar aun acabado de empezar en este mundo,...no se lanza. no os preocupeis, sereis bienvenidos teniendo todos los colores que querais en las mejillas,...xD...
> 
> un abrazo y hasta el domingo
> 
> Josep, te esperamoscomo siempre encantados aunque solo nos deleites 5 minutos de tu gran magia,...xD


Por mi no hace falta que llebeis camaras... bueno y si no llebais mejor... je je je que ya tengo suficiente verguenza sin camara como pa que encima las haya... je je je

Por otro lado, yo tambien voy con alguien que conozco... de hecho si al final me he decidido a ir es porque una persona me lo ha pedido... y aun no he aprendido a decirle que NO... je je je

Nos vemos mañana... si no muero de verguenza por el camino...

----------


## A.Marin

> Alonso también viene, no escribe por falta de tiempo, jajaja.
> 
> Dice que haber si alguien le deja, una baraja, y unas esponjas o monedas para hacer algo, porqué le robaron el maletín de magia, xD Ya de paso que alguien le deje unas manos, jajaja.
> 
> Saludos!


i tambien papel flash(que alguien valla avisando a los bomberos)
Dante, y aklgelikis animaos.
black al final vienes?

----------


## Kirara

> Iniciado por MagAlvaro
> 
> Alonso también viene, no escribe por falta de tiempo, jajaja.
> 
> Dice que haber si alguien le deja, una baraja, y unas esponjas o monedas para hacer algo, porqué le robaron el maletín de magia, xD Ya de paso que alguien le deje unas manos, jajaja.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> 
> ...


Hace falta avisar a los bomberos? no nos sirves tu?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> Iniciado por nity fix6
> 
> la camara siempre sera bienvenida junto contigo,..xD
> yo no me traeré la mia, ya que soy fotografo profesional y tendré bastante con llevarla el sabado todo el día colgada del cuello, ademas no es que sea de bolsillo precisamente.
> 
> Y Kirara, y a todos los que os de vergüenza,... muchos el primer dia solo se ponen al lado a escuchar por mierdo y vergüenza, es normal,... aquí todos lo hemos pasado y hasta que uno no se da cuenta de lo mucho que puede aportar aun acabado de empezar en este mundo,...no se lanza. no os preocupeis, sereis bienvenidos teniendo todos los colores que querais en las mejillas,...xD...
> 
> un abrazo y hasta el domingo
> 
> ...


No te preocupes Kirara, si no voi a estar fotografiandote todo el rato, jejeje. Más que nada llevo la cámara para hacernos algunas fotillos, y una de grupo, jejeje.

Salut!

----------


## djeid06

buenasss de papel flash creo que tengo yo nuse ahora tengo que mirarlo jejeje y lo de dejar las otras cosas  mmmm.,,,,por mi algo chungo ya k solo tengo una baraja de poker porque la otras que tengo son especiales jejeje :P

Nos vemos luego!

p.s.d: xrcierto en que parte del cafe soleis kedar, arriba, abajo o en la terraza?
 :D

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

A! ¿Quedamos dentro del bar? ¿O afuera?

:S

Lo siento por mi ignorancia, supongo que afuera no?

----------


## djeid06

> A! ¿Quedamos dentro del bar? ¿O afuera?
> 
> :S
> 
> Lo siento por mi ignorancia, supongo que afuera no?


Yo que se xD es mi 1º vez jajajaja
supongo que como dijo nity fix6
""nos vereis jugando a las cartas....."" asin que a buscar a alguien que este trasteando con cartas xD :twisted: 
yo supongo qure llegare sobre las 16:30 porque mi tren es una m*****
y si lo pillo mas tarde no llego alas 17 en punto jajaja

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Te entiendo, soy de Premiá de Mar, y los trenes de aqui, son una birria, el otro dia, justo llegaba hasta los fuegos artificiales de Ocata, cuando se aberió el tren donde iba, ni más ni menos que 40 minutos, jajaja.

Saludos!

----------


## djeid06

> Te entiendo, soy de Premiá de Mar, y los trenes de aqui, son una birria, el otro dia, justo llegaba hasta los fuegos artificiales de Ocata, cuando se aberió el tren donde iba, ni más ni menos que 40 minutos, jajaja.
> 
> Saludos!


Eso no es nada xD yo me tirao mas de 40 min metio dentro de un tren por averia el dia de los santos inocentes.....xD mira que mala suerte jajaja xD

----------


## MagNity

yo vivia en canet, así que, que contaros,..jajajaja

quedamos afuera del bar,... justo donde esta la boca de metro y hace esquina con plaça catalunya, rambles y pelayo...
espero que sea claro.

por el tema de lo que pide alons, ni caso,..ya nos tiene a los tontos de siempre para aprovecharse,..xD ya he hablado con él, no os preocupeis, lo único que no traeré es el paper flash,...

----------


## mralonso

lo de aprobecharme nada...

es la 1ra vez que no tengo nada de magia y lo pido...

y pensandolo mejor.....  creo que con mi cabeza y 1 billete de tren tego para hacer magia toda la tarde... como sabreis ago magia con lo que sea....

x wneo

1 saludo

pdta: estarea x alli a las 4:30 haciendo street magic, sera facil encontrarme 1 saludo

----------


## MagMinu

Pues como a dicho  Alvaro   yo vendré con el :D:D

Algunos ya me conocen de otras kdadas pero para los nuevos o los que no me conozcan, encantado de poder pasar una tarde con vosotros :D

nos vemos esta tarde, que vaia bien

Alonso si vienes nos vemos :D

----------


## Josep M.

Al inal nopuedo venir :( ... Sorry. Pasarlo bieeen!

JM  :Wink1:

----------


## MagNity

josep,..sniff sniff :(  :(  :(  otra vez será,...

Quasi, si señor,... a más tu estás en zona de alto contenido mágico,... xD

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Bueno, pues ya he llegado de la quedada, me lo he pasado bastante bien, aunque algo cortado, jajaja, para la próxima ya me iré soltando, la verdad es que sois todos muy buena gente, xD

Saludos a la tia de la moto! xD

P.D: Por cierto, ¿Cómo se cuelgan varias fotos en un mismo post?

----------


## MagMinu

jajajajaj

Faltaba un poco mas de animación, era como un poco sosa. 
Pero me lo e pasado bien

Haver si a la próxima os animáis mas y hacemos mas cosas.

Alonso tengo tu chaleco    :Lol:

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Jajajaja, sabia que algo se iba a dejar, que si el mobil, el medio dolar gigante, el chaleco, la baraja. xD

----------


## Kirara

Bueno, pues aqui esta otra nueva en el tema de las quedadas...
La verdad es que estubo bien, menos ciertos momentos... pero en general lo pase muy bien... asi que: GRACIAS!
A ver si tambien puedo ir a la proxima... aun que creo que antes de decidirme a ir o no seguire de cerca la evolucion de la lista de asistentes...   :Wink:  
Y en cuanto a lo que dicen todos de que a ver si a la proxima se animan a empezar a hacer magia.... conmigo NO conteis... jejeje   :Oops:   demasiada verguneza... jejeje
Hasta la proxima!!!

----------


## MagNity

demasiada gente nueva para pocos veteranos,... eso hizo que no huberia dinamica ni participación,... pero bueno, esperemos que en las próximas ser más veteranos y así integrar mejor a los nuevos,...
Esta bien ser vergonzoso, pero la magia nos tiene que llevar a superarlo, nunca pisaremos a nadie por hacer un juego mejor o peor, somos magos con lo qual no profanos, somos un mismo equipo,xD... de hecho nos reunimos para aprender, con lo qual implica un poco de participación por parte de todos,...
a los nuevos,...no tengais miedo, no mordemos, ya lo visteis, creo que por mi parte fui más que entregado ya que no había mucha participación y creo que nunca pedí hacer nada que no quisierais,...pero un poco de feedback please,...jejejeje
Un saludo a todos

----------


## Ming

Pues a mi me gusto MUCHO ... eso si, siento que nity tubiese que hacer casi todos los juegos , ... lo siento (pero soy principiante)

ya se que no se mostrarlo pero me lo pase muy bien, gracias

----------


## MagNity

pues me encanta!!! al final si que dibujas sonrisas,..xD pero es que al principio pensaba que os daba el coñazo y todo,..jajaja

bueno, a parte del momento de tensión en el juego del pañuelo a manos de (bien él ya sabe) que creo, conseguimos romper (porque la gente no me hará caso cuando digo que no aprieten a los nuevos,...)...

eso si, Ming, si quieres aprender y seguir, te aconsejo que nos muestres como haces algunos juegos, pidas consejos, etc... se que no es fácil pero si lo piensas, nosotros no vamos a destrozarte sino a ayudarte por tanto ya sabemos que posiblemente ninguno lo hagamos perfecto pero de aquí aprenderemos todos. Si miras lo dificil que ha de ser hacer un juego el primero,... romper el hielo, y que despues una ni te diga ni mu y la otra "vale",...y encima te tiran por la cara que no les gusta los chistes de magos,...xD menos mal que poco a poco y a base de insistir me mostrasteis esa alegria,...xD

Un abrazo muy fuerte...

----------


## Kirara

> pues me encanta!!! al final si que dibujas sonrisas,..xD pero es que al principio pensaba que os daba el coñazo y todo,..jajaja
> 
> bueno, a parte del momento de tensión en el juego del pañuelo a manos de (bien él ya sabe) que creo, conseguimos romper (porque la gente no me hará caso cuando digo que no aprieten a los nuevos,...)...
> 
> eso si, Ming, si quieres aprender y seguir, te aconsejo que nos muestres como haces algunos juegos, pidas consejos, etc... se que no es fácil pero si lo piensas, nosotros no vamos a destrozarte sino a ayudarte por tanto ya sabemos que posiblemente ninguno lo hagamos perfecto pero de aquí aprenderemos todos. Si miras lo dificil que ha de ser hacer un juego el primero,... romper el hielo, y que despues una ni te diga ni mu y la otra "vale",...y encima te tiran por la cara que no les gusta los chistes de magos,...xD menos mal que poco a poco y a base de insistir me mostrasteis esa alegria,...xD
> 
> Un abrazo muy fuerte...


Varias cosas:
1. el coñazo? No que va, solo era la evrguenza inicial... jejeje
2. Momento tension... ejem... sin comentarios... he de decir que no era unicamente pero la persona que protagonizo el momento, que cuando quede con otros dos magos del foro (siglatti y victor) tambien paso parecido... bueno no tan bestia... je je je
3. La que no dijo ni mu fui yo... je je je... pero es que mi cabeza no estaba precisamente en el juego... sino en lo inmesas que veia yo las mesas del viena... bueno quien quiera ya lo entendera... y sino ya se lo contare a quien tenga que saberlo... je je je
4. si, la alegria la mostramos, nos cuesta, y sino que te lo diga siglatti, pero poco a poco la mostramos... jejeje
5. a la que no le gustan los chistes malos es a mi hermana... no a mi... jejeje a mi ni me van ni me vienen... jeje

Bueno a ver cuando nos vemos de nuevo...
Hasta otra...

----------


## MagNity

buaaa, llego a saber que siglatti os conocia y me pongo a informarme primero,...jajajaja

----------


## vulcano

Bueeeno, ya veo que la quedada fué flojilla pero que al final lo pasasteis bien . Sientono haber podido aunque fuera para apoyar a Nity. Espero que a la proxima pueda ir, porque llevo una racha que me las pierdo todas.

Animo a los nuevos y si de verdad quereis aprender, estais con la gente adecuada. Tambien os ayudarán a superar la verguenza y miedos similares. Pero es fundamental practicar lo que se sabe hasta hacerlo sin titubeos, adquiriendo seguridad. Asi pasado el momento de "arranque", lo demas viene rodado, y mas con esta gente que son todos unos monstruos.

Saludos y gracias por estar ahi. :twisted:  8-)

----------


## angelilliks

A mi ni siquiera se me pasó por la cabeza ir a la quedada, estuve muy ocupado ese fin de semana  :Lol:

----------


## A.Marin

> A mi ni siquiera se me pasó por la cabeza ir a la quedada, estuve muy ocupado ese fin de semana


 que estarias haciendo..

----------


## SIGLATTI

yo no digo na que luego to se sabe jejejje
Quien de los "viejos" fue por alli?

----------


## MagNity

a ver que me acuerde,...
vino dante, a. marin (que estuvo muy pasivo,...tiooo deja de contemplaciones artisticas,...xD, el ya sabrá a que me refiero), el adria alonso y quasi.

El resto eran nuevos...

----------


## A.Marin

> a ver que me acuerde,...
> vino dante, a. marin (que estuvo muy pasivo,...tiooo deja de contemplaciones artisticas,...xD, el ya sabrá a que me refiero), el adria alonso y quasi.
> 
> El resto eran nuevos...


 ¿por donde cres que van los tiros?
PD: KIRARA OPINA.....

----------


## Kirara

> Iniciado por nity fix6
> 
> a ver que me acuerde,...
> vino dante, a. marin (que estuvo muy pasivo,...tiooo deja de contemplaciones artisticas,...xD, el ya sabrá a que me refiero), el adria alonso y quasi.
> 
> El resto eran nuevos...
> 
> 
>  ¿por donde cres que van los tiros?
> PD: KIRARA OPINA.....


Uy es que el no vio el bote que pegue...
Bueno si, pero no lo entendio... je je je
 :Oops:  
Dante disculpa que no entendiese tu juego... habia alguien desconcentrandome...

----------


## MagNity

si,si,... pero si que vi otras cosas,... que marin las mata callando,...
y por lo que vi, no era el único callado,..xD

----------


## Ritxi

Aqui hay tomate!!!

----------


## raul938

explicar con mas detalles que algunos somos cartomagos no mentalistas....

----------


## MagNity

a ver si alguien se anima a contar más, que parece que este narrando un cuento,... jajaja 
que ya me canse de hacer de voz cantante en la quedada,...xD

----------


## A.Marin

A.Marin dice: Vale os cuento por si no os habeis dado cuenta aun: KIRARA Y YO   :Oops:  

SI SOMOS NOVIOS.

El ploblema fue que Alonso estubo muy pesado haciendo unos juegos a ella y a su hermana.

Kirara dice: Lo sentimos, nos cuesta situarnos, NO nos gusta que nada mas llegar se nos presione, necesitamos un tiempo para situarnos... ya lo vio Nity fix6 que al principio ni le deciamos na... al final si le deciamos algo mas...

A.Marin dice: Ellas  no tenian muchas ganas, pero el alonso... es el alonso... Pues estubo pesado y le deciamos que parase, que parase y nada de nada  pasando del tema hasta que lo consiguio terminar. Y sinceramente no les causo muy buena impresion que digamos.

Kirara dice: No, lo siento no me gusta NADA que me presionen...

----------


## angelilliks

anglilliks dice: ¿Hay sitio para uno más?

----------


## Kirara

> anglilliks dice: ¿Hay sitio para uno más?


  :Oops:   :Oops:  
Y esa pregunta?
 :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## Ritxi

Eso ha sonado mal...   :Lol:  

Angel o quieres un trio  8-) 

O vas a por Ming  :twisted: 


 Esto ya parece un Foro de chico busca chica  Je, Je...

----------


## MagNity

anda Marin, sois novios!!! felicidades,... nunca lo habria dicho (bien decir no, aunque verlo si,..jejeje)

Y si, esa situación fue muy dura y penosa,...no sabia como cortarla per o al final lo logré, aunque no fue de mi agrado ser tan poco disimulado para cortarlo,...pero es que por favor,...alonso!!!que se veian las chispas y todo!!!

pos eso,...una mala pequeña anecdota pero que nos sirve a todos de lección, yo almenos aprendí que incluso hay magas que no le gusta los chistes de magos y que cuando dejas los chistes no para de reir (no se como sentirme,...xD)

----------


## raul938

todo claro,jajajaja,vaya alonso,kiara dejara la magia tanto verte hacer magia,por eso kiara queria que llevase al niño,en la proxima no creeo pero cuando sea mas grande me lo llevo para asi tienes entretenimiento y una buena excusa para no ver la magia de alonso,que no para jajajaja

----------


## Kirara

> todo claro,jajajaja,vaya alonso,kiara dejara la magia tanto verte hacer magia,por eso kiara queria que llevase al niño,en la proxima no creeo pero cuando sea mas grande me lo llevo para asi tienes entretenimiento y una buena excusa para no ver la magia de alonso,que no para jajajaja


Pensandolo mejor... mejor habla antes con a.marin... mas que nada que si traes al crio quiza se despierte en mi un sentimiento maternal... y no se yo si a.marin tiene muchas ganas de tener niños.... por ahora....

Por otro lado... KiRara... que os saltais una R... jejeje no eres el unico, no sufras... jejeje

----------


## angelilliks

> Eso ha sonado mal...   
> 
> Angel o quieres un trio  8-) 
> 
> O vas a por Ming  :twisted: 
> 
> 
>  Esto ya parece un Foro de chico busca chica  Je, Je...


Yo a lo que caiga, ya lo sabes  :Lol:

----------


## Kirara

> Iniciado por Ritxi
> 
> Eso ha sonado mal...   
> 
> Angel o quieres un trio  8-) 
> 
> O vas a por Ming  :twisted: 
> 
> 
> ...


Pues aqui una ya NO esta disponible...
Y la otra... no se... pero me da que no tiene mucho interes en sacarse novio... (esta cenando fuera, sino se lo preguntaria...)

----------


## A.Marin

> Iniciado por Ritxi
> 
> Eso ha sonado mal...   
> 
> Angel o quieres un trio  8-) 
> 
> O vas a por Ming  :twisted: 
> 
> 
> ...


por donde vas los tiros :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ? :evil:

----------


## Kirara

> Iniciado por angelilliks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ritxi
> 
> ...


Uish cariño no te enfades que sabes que conmigo no tiene posibilidades ni el actor mas guapo de holliwood que yo te quiero a ti...
Y mi hermana no parece mostrar mucho interes en tener pareja...

----------


## raul938

kirara,lo siento,se me saltaron todas las r,aunque reconocerlo es mucho mejor y mas facil decir kiara que kirara,aunque por esta norma yo me llamaria aul jajaja,a nadie se a saltado la r osea que soy el unico.

----------


## Kirara

> kirara,lo siento,se me saltaron todas las r,aunque reconocerlo es mucho mejor y mas facil decir kiara que kirara,aunque por esta norma yo me llamaria aul jajaja,a nadie se a saltado la r osea que soy el unico.


No, no eres el unico.. el problema de kiara en lugar de kirara es que una "amiga" mia se hace llamar Kyara. Y kiara y kyara se pronuncian igual (bueno mas o menos..)... por eso mejor Kirara que a parte es el nombre de uno de mis personages manga favorito... una chica que quiere ser un Idol...

----------


## SIGLATTI

Ostras Kirara  :shock: , al final tus amigas tenian razon, (tu ya sabes de que va.....  :Lol: ).

----------


## Kirara

> Ostras Kirara  :shock: , al final tus amigas tenian razon, (tu ya sabes de que va..... ).


Si... jajaja... Angel tambien lo sabe... je je...
De hecho mi amiga ha cambiado la frase... je je je... no se si esta mas contenta ella o yo... jejeje bueno si, YO estoy mas contenta, pero ella tambien esta muy contenta... (Angel hablamos de Nono... a que si que esta contenta? jejeje)
Bueno y David, a ver cuando nos vemos... como acabo de decirte por telefono, esta tarde casi seguro que Angel y yo pasemos por tienda magia... necesita unas cosas para un espectaculo que esta montando para este agosto en mi pueblo (NO en sant cugat...) asi que si no pasamos hoy sera un dia de esta semana sin falta porque la siguiente ya no estaremos aqui... Si hay algun dia que te vaya bien quedar avisas y quedamos, nosotros dos estaremos por aqui toda la semana...

----------


## mralonso

me encanta la magia.. ago magia a todo el mundo.. ¡intento quitar los nervios a la gente...
yo hize magia a todo el mundo.. estaba deseando salir a la calle a hacer magia.... x en fin.....

no era mi intencion....

----------


## MagNity

no te preocupes, pero intenta no perder el control con tus animos!!! jejeje y verás que la situación no fue muy agradable de ver,... no porque hicieras nada grave, sino porque la situación en si fue chocante y tu insistias  en tirar para adelante,...a veces uno tiene que parar,... y allí es quizás cuando uno demuestra tener control de lo que le rodea,..

----------


## mralonso

alguien sabe pq ascanio triunfo ?

pq no paro...

----------

